# After a Month of lessons.



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I've only be jumping since this summer so you'll get more detailed help from some of the others but I'll throw my 2 cents in: HELMET! You're really over jumping and are out of the tack far more than you need to be. You're doing a great job of looking up beyond the jump and giving her a very nice release however throwing all your weight up on to her shoulders is not doing her any favors and is not at all necessary for this little jump (or ever).

I also think you could raise your stirrups about 3 holes. I would do a lot of work on the flat in 2 point so you can maintain your position over the fence. Your lower leg does not move back behind the girth (great job!) but you need to be supporting yourself more so you don't unbalance your sweet willing mare! Good luck!


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

something tells me your mare is not happy about something. her ears are pinned in every picture. would you mind telling me what kind/where you got that saddle?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The OP did not ask for an opinion on what she was wearing on her head, but is asking for a critique on her riding and her horse._

_Kudos for finding an instructor Lone. I know it was difficult to find one for you. I like that you are looking where you are going and that you have a fairly consistent release on Daisy.....but, you are jumping ahead and not waiting for the jump to come to you. You also do not need to close your hip angle as much as you are as these are not huge 4' jumps. Your lower leg looks pretty solid! If you look at all 4 pictures, it is nearly in the same exact place every time. If you were comfortable with it, you should bump your stirrup up a hole or two, but you are getting into your two point easily, so it isnt a neccessary thing. _


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> _The OP did not ask for an opinion on what she was wearing on her head, but is asking for a critique on her riding and her horse._


mmm she wasn't asking for anything specific she said "have fun"


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Edited....anything I want to say back is going to be rude, so I am just going to leave it alone...._


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

Come on, have we learned nothing from the controversial helmet thread in the Riding category? Let's PLEASE not start this again. 

Back to an actual critique: 

You need to shorten your stirrups 2-3 holes. Your center should always be over your feet to maintain balance and not fall forward over her neck. You should sink your weight into the back of your leg so your heel drops. You are so far out of the saddle that you're using your upper body to balance yourself and as a result you're not letting her jump the way she could be if you had stayed out of her way. Also, you're practically standing up so when you land I bet you come down with a thump, which doesn't feel good to your horse. Your arms need to be straight and not hollowed in.

Good job on looking up though! That's usually the most common fault, even with experienced jumpers. I would hike up those stirrups and practice two-point and then take off the stirrups and keep practicing two-point. You want to be able to stay in that position no matter what (and stay balanced). Good luck!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree on the stirrups going up a hole. You actually look stable through your leg, so I don't mean much, just so you don't have to stretch and twist your leg for support. I'm curious if one stirrup/leg is longer than the other, in a few of the photos it looks like your twisting to the right. 

Learn to wait for your horses jump and stay centered over your leg. I think once you do that, you may see a few less touches on the front end. Your release is nice, your eyes are up and your back is flat. 

Kudos on finding a trainer. Looks like the lessons are paying off.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kcscott85 said:


> Come on, have we learned nothing from the controversial helmet thread in the Riding category? Let's PLEASE not start this again.


Thank you! I was about to post the same. 

First off, it's a "Critique" section, not "Pictures". Opinion was given, it's up to the OP to listen or not to listen. _There is no reason to start jumping on each other about any critique given (assuming it's done in nice non-offensive way). _Much less to go rude. 

Lonestar, I agree with other people saying about shorten your stirrups. I think you are doing a great job after one month only, and you definitely have to continue lessons with the instructor.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't have much to add that hasn't been covered, except you are toeing out pretty badly in a couple of the pics, which means you are really gripping through the calf. Still, not bad at all for just getting going. 

I have a question about Daisy though, please don't take it wrong, I really am just curious. Has she ever been taught to jump, or are you just playing around with her? You may have said in another thread, I just can't remember. She looks like she's throwing her legs out in front of her instead of tucking them over the jump. I know they are small right now, but that will cause problems as you go bigger. Is she fast to the jump? Sometimes that can cause it. Until you can get ahold of a trailer, maybe you could ask your instructor about grids or bounce poles in front of the jump to help her balance up and jump tighter. Good luck! I think you are off to a great start!

cosmomomo, I just had the impression Daisy was concentrating very hard, which is why her ears were back. Pinned ears can mean a lot of different things... Without seeing anything else, that one is hard to judge either way.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!! 

My sturrips are as short as the leathers will go, I need to get some shorter ones or wrap them or something, just haven't gotten around to doing it. 

Cosmomomo - Daisy allways has her ears back when riding. It's a good sign. It means she's concentrated on me and listening to what I am asking her. They aren't back in an upset manner. 

Apachie - She has not been taught to jump, and I am just playing around on her. Seeing what/how she would do. I'm curious if you think she could make it as a low level jumper and what I need to do to get her picking up her front feet? I don't plan on jumping any bigger than 2'9 or 3ft. And yes, she is fast to the jump. lol. I ride in a side pull, which she listens to great on the trail, but when we jump she tends to ignore my half halts. So I have been thinking about putting her in a snaffle to see if I can get her attention on my half halts.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I think you are on the road to a good start with continued lessons! A few things I noticed is that you really turn your toes and lower leg out while jumping. Concentrate on not just gripping with the back of your calf but using your entire leg to support your position. You also need your heels down more than that. Practice some more two point.  You are also jumping ahead quite a bit in the pictures. Doing this puts a lot of weight on your horses forehand which can be part of the reason she doesn't tidy up with her front legs. If there's too much weight up there all the time she won't pick up her feet and eventually may start refusing jumps. And then you'll be over her neck because you aren't in a balanced position. You need to get your stirrups up about 3-4 holes. I know you said that they are as high as they go, but either look into getting shorter stirrup leathers or get a leather hole puncher.

You do seem like you have your horses best interests in mind. As far as getting her to be tidier with her front legs, I would first suggest making sure your position is correct and you aren't putting unnecessary weight on her shoulders. If she then doesn't correct herself, you can set up some jumping lines that really help the horse to rock back on his hocks and lift his front hooves. If she's rushing to the jumps, you can try setting a ground pole I think either 3 or 6 ft before the jump. Please don't quote me on the measurements, though! This will help slow her down and concentrate on taking off correctly. Make sure you also aren't pushing your girl too hard over the jumps. It take a lot of stamina and strength to jump again and again. I'm not at all saying you're working to hard, but pay attention if she seems tired and doesn't want to lift her feet over the jumps. 

Best of luck!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Lonestar22 said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> My sturrips are as short as the leathers will go, I need to get some shorter ones or wrap them or something, just haven't gotten around to doing it.
> 
> Cosmomomo - Daisy allways has her ears back when riding. It's a good sign. It means she's concentrated on me and listening to what I am asking her. They aren't back in an upset manner.



I was thinking she looked ok with the ears too. My guy does the same thing and once you know him it is VERY different from him pinning/upset ears. When they point straight forward with him, it means he is going to run out or spook but his happy place is the same as Daisy.

For shortening your leathers, do you have access to a hole punch? If not, a trick I have used is just putting a hole in with a hammer and nail. It's kind of ghetto but it works. I really think you'll find your position more secure with a little shorter leg!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

It's hard to say if she'd make a good jumper or not from that height. Right now, I'd work on transitions a lot, and getting her to slow down in front of the jump by using a bounce pole and making her think about what she's doing. And once you get a few more lessons in, and are a little tighter with your form, you might think about doing some grids with her. It's tough to teach one to jump when you are first learning yourself. 3 to 6 ft isn't enough room for a placing pole, it's more like 9' or 10'. You might ask Maura to drop by this thread, she could tell you much better than I could. I do a lot of my training by feel, and experiment with different techniques until I get the result I want. It's hard to translate that to a thread. She's much more eloquent than I am, lol. Do give the snaffle a try, but make sure she's okay with it on the flat first, and make sure you don't pop her in the mouth over the jump. Your release looks okay though, I don't think that would be a problem.

ETA, tealamutt, I have done the same thing with the nail and hammer in a pinch, when my hole punch went MIA, lol.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses guys! I do have a leather punch...gonna have to dig it up before I jump again. 

How far apart should ground poles be? 


Keep 'em coming!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

If you just trot over ground poles (no jumping) you want to set them ~4 feet apart. Now the space between the pole and jump/cavaletti - 9 feet, between 2 jumping cavaletti - 12 feet (by jumping I mean on highest point). That's what my instructor told me while back.

You can also read more in this old thread when we discussed the spacing: http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/spacing-between-cavaletties-ground-poles-57027/


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Val. I wish I had an arena to mess with! That way I dont have to wait for the mud to go away. 


Any more critiques?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

For one month of jumping you look great. Congrats. As you are so new to jumping, if I were you I would work on one thing at a time. For me at least, I go into sensory overload if I am new to something and try to do too much at once. 
The thing I would work on for now, is not coming out of the saddle so much, you don't really need to be doing much more than an 2 point for the height of the jump. I used to jump for my horse when I first started, and all I achieved was a bad jump, when I relaxed and had more trust, my mare did so much better.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Lone, 

I definitely agree with the previous posters who mentioned shortening the stirrups a hole or two. When sitting in the middle of your saddle with your foot out of the stirrup, the tread of the stirrup should bump your ankle bone or a little above. For someone used to riding Western, this is going to feel *really* short and uncomfortable. Once you get your stirrup the correct length, practice jumping position by bending both your knee and hip and squatting over your saddle, with your crotch over the middle of your saddle. When you get it right, you'll feel fairly secure and balanced, and that you don't have to lean on the neck. Novices assume jump position is a bigger adjustment or move than it is, it's actually pretty subtle - lift slightly out off the saddle, bend the knee and hip. The horse's motion does the rest. The third photo shows you demonstrating the best jump position. 

Your long stirrup has put the grip in the back of your calf, rather than the flat of your calf, as other posters have mentioned. Second and third photo show the grip more correctly in the flat of your calf.

All that said, what I really like about these photos is that you and your horse appear relaxed, happy and like you're enjoying yourself. Your flat back and eyes securely up are admirable; traits lots of serious jumping riders struggle to develop that you seemed to have naturally. 

Your release is quite good. In none of the photos are you interfering with your horse, and there's a nice slack or float to the reins in all of them. In the fourth photo, the release is a little too close to the withers for my taste and you can see you're sort of jumping up over your hands. Aim for approx. 1/2 way up the neck, with knuckles pressing into the muscle of the neck. Don't be shy about grabbing a piece of mane with one hand over the fence. 

Your little horse is cute, willing and dead honest. In the first photo, she's showing quite respectable form, the others were not taken at the right moment to judge form. She's certainly safe and able, with a little work and polish she'd do well at small local shoes. 

For a western rider and horse goofing around in the pasture for fun, I see some aptitude and some good qualities. How far you go with this really just depends on how seriously you want to pursue it.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you so much Maura! You have no idea what that means to me! 

I'm not aiming for anything huge. I just want to be able to enter local shows and not be the laughing stock. Lol.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Lone as a larger woman myself I can say GREAT job getting up and out of the saddle! Especially since it does look like your stirrups are a bit on the long side. I know when I was jumping my weight worked desperately hard against me LOL. I can't wait to be off crutches and walking/hilling with my boy to bring us BOTH back into a better shape and mindset.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

maura said:


> Lone,
> 
> I definitely agree with the previous posters who mentioned shortening the stirrups a hole or two. When sitting in the middle of your saddle with your foot out of the stirrup, the tread of the stirrup should bump your ankle bone or a little above. For someone used to riding Western, this is going to feel *really* short and uncomfortable. Once you get your stirrup the correct length, practice jumping position by bending both your knee and hip and squatting over your saddle, with your crotch over the middle of your saddle. When you get it right, you'll feel fairly secure and balanced, and that you don't have to lean on the neck. Novices assume jump position is a bigger adjustment or move than it is, it's actually pretty subtle - lift slightly out off the saddle, bend the knee and hip. The horse's motion does the rest. The third photo shows you demonstrating the best jump position.
> 
> ...


Maura you said it all!

I want to add something though

Lone, this is a very nice mare!! She looks so sweet and willing! Her ears don't look pinned back at all as someone mentioned, her ears look like they are back because she is listening to you and trying hard for you. 

Very good job for one month's work!! 

If you think "sit back but not down" right after you go in two point, you will no be so far out of the saddle. Try a double jointed snaffle bit, one with a nice round center piece with your mare. It is a nice gentle bit & I think you two will do very well in it. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your compliments!! I am planning on getting a new headstall and bit for Daisy tomorrow to see how she does with it. Do you think I should try a bit with coppper rollers or something of the sort??


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> Thank you all for your compliments!! I am planning on getting a new headstall and bit for Daisy tomorrow to see how she does with it. Do you think I should try a bit with coppper rollers or something of the sort??


Copper rollers are for a nervous horse & are not legal bit in some shows. I like the double jointed snaffle. They do not hit the top of the horse's mouth & are nice & smooth. Do not get the one (think is is called french link) it is double jointed but has a flat piece in the middle thaat can pinch the horse. Or a regular snaffle is ok too. If she objects to the bit, have the vet check her teeth.

The fatter the bit the softer it is. 

As I said b4, very nice horse! You two make a nice pair & it is easy to see that she wants to please you. That tells me that you are a good rider


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

The first time I rode her, I rode her in a big fat rubber coated snaffle. She tossed her head around quiet a bit. She hadn't been ridden in over a year which may have been why she was tossing, I haven't tried it since. I did ride her in a regular o-ring snaffle today (no jumping though it's too wet) and she did wonderfull.I did walk trot and canter in the back pasture where it was pretty dry. Chased the cows around a little bit too. I may pull out the rubber snaffle and see how she acts with that. 


Thank you so much for the compliments on Daisy. She is a wonderfull horse. Worth wayyyy more than what I bought her for. I practically stole her! lol. She is the best horse I have owned by far and I love her to bits!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> The first time I rode her, I rode her in a big fat rubber coated snaffle. She tossed her head around quiet a bit. She hadn't been ridden in over a year which may have been why she was tossing, I haven't tried it since. I did ride her in a regular o-ring snaffle today (no jumping though it's too wet) and she did wonderfull.I did walk trot and canter in the back pasture where it was pretty dry. Chased the cows around a little bit too. I may pull out the rubber snaffle and see how she acts with that.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the compliments on Daisy. She is a wonderfull horse. Worth wayyyy more than what I bought her for. I practically stole her! lol. She is the best horse I have owned by far and I love her to bits!


i have been told that the rubber bits cause the horse's mouth to be dry which causes pain (pain would make her toss her head). the metel bit encourages salvation which makes for a soft mouth. 

So...I would advise just use the regular O-ring snaffle!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Ahh, see I've never heard that. I'm not too well versed in bits and things. I had never ridden in an english saddle until this year. I have been around horses all of my life, but they have all been pasture/ranch horses. I have been very diligent about expanding my knowledge about horses as I have gotten older and I learn everyday. Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge with me!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> She hadn't been ridden in over a year



It is amazing that you have the progress that you have had. You must be riding a very nice horse. My horse would freak out and he is mellow in comparison to my previous horses.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

She was extremly well behaved when I first rode her. The man who owned her even said she would probably buck. She never even offered. And has yet to offer. 

Daisy belonged to his exwife hadn't been ridden since the ex left 14 months before I got her. I was expecting at least a little bit of resisting and a temper tantrum, but none f that happened. I saddled her up, hopped on and she rode wonderfully. A bit rusty of course, but no bad attitude at all. 

She has been amazing for me. Allways trys. Except when it comes to going into the pond. Lol. She will swim across the creek (when the water is actually high enough to swim, wich means that we have gotten TONS of rain) no porblem. But the pond? Ain't no way in hell she's going in there. I think it's the way the mud pulls at her feet....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> Ahh, see I've never heard that. I'm not too well versed in bits and things. I had never ridden in an english saddle until this year. I have been around horses all of my life, but they have all been pasture/ranch horses. I have been very diligent about expanding my knowledge about horses as I have gotten older and I learn everyday. Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge with me!


You are very welcome!

A willing horse is worth a lot, and when she is pretty like Daisy too...well, I can see why you say she is so special!

So, she doesn't like the pond, that is too funny:lol: Maybe she doesn't want to ruin her pedicure???


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

You don't have to buy all new stirrup leathers they make hole punchers for leather. In case you didnt know. Other than that I'm not one to critique other peoples riding. Pretty good for just learning to jump though


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> The first time I rode her, I rode her in a big fat rubber coated snaffle. She tossed her head around quiet a bit. She hadn't been ridden in over a year which may have been why she was tossing, I haven't tried it since.


_It is possible that the bit was too big (around) for her mouth, which made it uncomfortable, not the fact that it was a snaffle._



AnitaAnne said:


> i have been told that the rubber bits cause the horse's mouth to be dry which causes pain (pain would make her toss her head). the metel bit encourages salvation which makes for a soft mouth.


_I have never heard of this either. Where did you get this information? My thought is that as a person, if we get cotton mouth, it is just uncomfortable, but it isnt painful....._


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Buckcherry said:


> You don't have to buy all new stirrup leathers they make hole punchers for leather. In case you didnt know. Other than that I'm not one to critique other peoples riding. Pretty good for just learning to jump though


I know that.  I said I would have to dig around for them. 

And Thanks!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _It is possible that the bit was too big (around) for her mouth, which made it uncomfortable, not the fact that it was a snaffle._
> 
> 
> 
> _I have never heard of this either. Where did you get this information? My thought is that as a person, if we get cotton mouth, it is just uncomfortable, but it isnt painful....._


 
Velvet,

I will try to explain for you.

When the rubber bits first came out, the theory was that they would be nice & soft instead of hard & cold like metal. Unfortunately, it did not work out that way & people started having trouble with horse's being resistant in the bridle. Resistant as in rearing, throwing the head in the air, bucking, flipping the head back & forth, etc. 

Studies were done by researchers & it was discovered that the rudder bits were hurting the horses mouth because they were dry. This is why riders want to see a horse salivate, because it helps the horse to be soft & responsive in the bridle. Then it was discovered that the nickle in some bits caused reactions in some horses & so the "nickle-free" bit was made (which is what i always use). Copper was studied & found to encourage salivation, thus nice soft mouth. So then copper roller bits were developed to help a nervous horse learn to play with the bit & thus again, a nice soft mouth. Final discovery was the "sweet iron" bit that again causes the salivation so a soft mouth. 

I have not yet seen a sweet iron bit in an english style, or I would try one just to see if there is a difference. I have used copper roller bits & copper mouth bits, usually on a temporary, training basis only. Since i am mostly a Dressage rider, I stick to my double-jointed nickle-free german bit that i know is very gentle & show legal...and very expensive!

I have worked with many horses that have hard mouths & painful mouths. I have worked with these horses & repurposed them into better habits & attitudes by making sure that they were pain free. I have retrained horses that rear when the reins are touched. In every case, I look first to the mouth. 

i have successfully competed in WP, timed events, jumping, racking, driving & Dressage, with only a few exceptions, I have trained them all myself.

So, if you want me to tell you the exact studies, well, I can't do that, it has been way too many years for me to remember! So you can follow my advice or not, your choice. I don't want to use anything that is going to slow down or interfer with my horse's success!!!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm not going to disagree, I haven't read the same reports, so I have no knowledge about them one way or the other, but what I was always told about rubber bits was firstly that they tasted horrible. Imagine chewing on an old tire, lol. But the main thing that would cause discomfort is the size. Most rubber bits' mouthpeices are a good bit wider than a standard snaffle because they take a standard bit and encase it in rubber, adding thickness. A lot of horses don't like the thickness in their mouths.

LS, I posted this bit on another thread, but it may also be a thought. If she ends up working in the snaffle, great, but I've had great success with this bit in the past. Unfortunately I can't seem to find it now, I may have loaned it out to a friend. I'm getting ready to order another one to use on Dragon, since he is super sensitive in the mouth, and I'd like to keep him that way. 

Korsteel JP Oval Mouth Hunter Dee Snaffle Bit : Legacy Tack

But the main thing with bits is to play around until you find the right one for your horse, the one they work best in. You might see if your trainer will loan you a couple different English bits and try them out before spending the money. Getting the right bit is just as important as having a saddle that fits. Good luck!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> I'm not going to disagree, I haven't read the same reports, so I have no knowledge about them one way or the other, but what I was always told about rubber bits was firstly that they tasted horrible. Imagine chewing on an old tire, lol. But the main thing that would cause discomfort is the size. Most rubber bits' mouthpeices are a good bit wider than a standard snaffle because they take a standard bit and encase it in rubber, adding thickness. A lot of horses don't like the thickness in their mouths.
> 
> LS, I posted this bit on another thread, but it may also be a thought. If she ends up working in the snaffle, great, but I've had great success with this bit in the past. Unfortunately I can't seem to find it now, I may have loaned it out to a friend. I'm getting ready to order another one to use on Dragon, since he is super sensitive in the mouth, and I'd like to keep him that way.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is very similar to the bit I use...but much cheaper!!! It should work well for most horses.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Studies were done by researchers & it was discovered that the rudder bits were hurting the horses mouth because they were dry. This is why riders want to see a horse salivate, because it helps the horse to be soft & responsive in the bridle.


_I have seen horses just as slobbery over a ru*bb*er bit as a metal (of any sort) bit. I think it is just a horses preference to what they like in their mouth, just like people enjoy different flavoured lollypops._



AnitaAnne said:


> So, if you want me to tell you the exact studies, well, I can't do that, it has been way too many years for me to remember! So you can follow my advice or not, your choice. I don't want to use anything that is going to slow down or interfer with my horse's success!!!


_I was not asking for advice....I was just wanting to know where you got the information of rubber bits hurting a horse._


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _I have seen horses just as slobbery over a ru*bb*er bit as a metal (of any sort) bit. I think it is just a horses preference to what they like in their mouth, just like people enjoy different flavoured lollypops._
> 
> 
> 
> _I was not asking for advice....I was just wanting to know where you got the information of rubber bits hurting a horse._


Well, it was Lonestar & her cute horse I was writing to anyway...I was trying to save her money & time. 

So, I have tried to be polite to you, but most of my knowledge comes from life experience & information from people I trust & respect. 

I do not want to waste time debating things with people, as that is not my style. I would guess that you can find some study to say anything you want it to if one looks hard enough. I'm never going to waste time looking it up, I have plenty better things to do with my time


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Lone, everyone has covered what I would say, but I just wanted to let you know that the trainer is reeeally helping. I remember some of your old pics and girl, you look so much better. You can only go up from here!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

what bothers me is that people think if a horse pulls back it's ears they automatically think the horse is in pain. My horse pulls her ears back most of the time and thats just how she is.She isn't in pain at all. She did have a bad back,vet told me how to help her out and what tackt o get her...she stopped all her behavior problems like rearing,pulling back,and bucking. That is how I knew my horse was hurting..but with my horse she just pulls her ears back..now..if they were all the way pinned I would wonder but Lonestar22's horse is fine.

Oh and btw,I think you did good.I think maybe you are up a bit high on the horses neck. I don't know a whole lot about jumping though but I know if I were to do it I wouldn't look as good as you!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> I do not want to waste time debating things with people, as that is not my style. I would guess that you can find some study to say anything you want it to if one looks hard enough. I'm never going to waste time looking it up, I have plenty better things to do with my time


_I was wanting to know where you got the information so that I could go read it actually. If it was in a magazine or on the internet. If it was in a magazine from a while back, then it might not be on the internet, but if you had come across it on the internet, then I was going to google away._

_I was not debating anything. Just wanting to know where and how you came across this information._


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Lately I have been riding her in an O-ring snaffle and she's been doing great! I haven't had the chance to go bit shipping yet, I would like to get her something with a link in the middle. Not sure if I am using the correct term. I'll try and get some pics of me riding my lesson horse today, although that allways seems to be a problem as most everyone is riding or busy.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_A french link snaffle like this?_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

This is a better bit, easier on the horse. Put a french link in your hand & pull on it, I have found it pinches. The oval double jointed bit does not pinch my hand & all the horses I ride act best with the oval.

IMO, the rings can be loose, eggbutt or Dee ring, whatever your preference. I like the loose ring because it seems the easiest on the mouth, the Dee ring seems to add a little curb action. 

Dover Saddlery | JP Korsteel Oval Mouth Eggbutt Snaffle Bit .


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Heres one even cheaper!!

Korsteel Oval Mouth Loose Cheek Snaffle Bit: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Bits are like clothes every horse has a prefernce and no one horse will like the same bit hence why there is thousands out there if uyour horse likes what she is in dont change it.
Also just because others dont like bits no reason not to try them and see for yourself your horse will tell you instantly what works and what doesnt.
My eventer for example is a very expressive mare so i tried her in metal,nickle,opper etc and she drools all over her rubber french link she loves it. But my other show horse HATES it he like a big chunky egg but snaffle.
I will advise you to go as weak as possible because once you go up its hard to come down


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

She's been doing great in the snaffle I have, so I might not change it. 

I didn't get any pics of my lesson yesterday  It was terrible anyways. Something felt off about my lesson horse. Normally she's super fiesty and loves to jump, but yesterday I had to push her over every jump when normally I'm holding her back to get her to slow down and get the distances right. She rufused this one jump nearly every damned time we came to it. I ended up tackling the jump one time she rufused. I have the bruises to prove it!! Lol.


----------



## twist (Dec 4, 2010)

hey Lonestar!! Guess who! lol i'll give you a hint. "The first rule to jumping a horse is to keep the horse under you!!" haha I had so much fun riding with you the other day, and i Love love love your horses. You and Daisy look great in these pics. And everyone is right about Daisy, she is an AWESOME horse. (if she comes up missing, do NOT come look in my pasture...just sayin..lol) Shes a very patient horse, especially when i ended up on her neck..:-/ (i've only ridden in an english saddle maybe 4 times, and have definately never jumped in one, until the other day). Keep up the good work


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Jaime!!! YAY!!!

I'm excited that you joined!!!!

Daisy is an amazing girl isn't she? lol


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

I had alot of people who didnt understand complete communication with horses mention that my ASH gelding was pinning his ears back and make snide comments and telling him ***** your ears its ugly when you dont, to which i replied he is a highly trained dressage horse that has his ears back to listen to and respond to every aid i ask of him and they were like oooooooohhhhh.... Some people dont realise that thats a key sign that a horse is listening. he never pinned his ears back ever in a nasty way and would ***** them when you were off him not giving him aids.....

A thing on the bits? Most of my horses get ridden in stainless steel bits Korsteel over here and they accept them fine. My thoroughbred eventer gets ridden in a normal eggbutt snaffle that has a copper mouth not a roller but the whole aection that sits in the mouth is copper. It is the monty roberts bit. i use that bit mostly when i start horses however with this particular boy he cant stand the steel you can tell by that he gets ever so slightly stiff and harder in his mouth but is still supersoft, but as soon as you ride him in the copper snaffle he will collect sidepass half halt everything as soon as you ask unlike the steel one was kinda a 5 second delay as if he was saying ewwww dont like it. So he gets ridden in that bit all the time. makes him feel happier and i know it so thats what he gets..

When i learned to jump so very many years ago lol! I and my class were always sent around half hour at a time riding around in the jump position. the forward seat not sitting in the saddle. and though i absolutely hated it at the time, it made me much more at ease and not have to think about my seat much obviously i still do otherwise you get worse but i dont have to think about it so hard. i kinda go with the flow if its high jumps i naturally elevate out of the seat but keep my wight balanced underneath and if its low i stay in the saddle.... and yes i release half way up the neck with my nuckles on the neck. it also works your calves every so nicely (or sorely at first) gets your legs more fitness. another trick i heard and occasionally did was ride with one handflat on the neck palm down so when the horse stretches you stretch with it. hard to imagine or explain but done right and that helps too.

Good luck and you have done amazing so far for one month!!!!! keep it up!!!


----------

